# day 6 post 5 day embryo transfer



## Alisoula (Apr 7, 2010)

hi

i am now on day 6 after having a 5 day transfer on 08/05/10. I have noticed today that my discharge is changing to a brown colour. could this mean my period is about to arrive or is this normal at this stage of the 2ww?

thanks,


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

sorry for the delay, has this now settled down ??

r x


----------



## Alisoula (Apr 7, 2010)

really strange, my body is playing mind games with me. im now 10dp 5dt. 6dp it was a pink/peach colour, 7dp more brown but when i withdrew the crinone gel applicator it was bright red. 8dp gone back to a brown colour but very light spotting until crinone gel the got big brown and red clots. 9dp phone clinic and they said it didnt sound promising but to continue to take crinone gel and make sure i walk around after as this helps the body absorb the gel. did as advised and also didnt stick applicator in as far as clinic also mentioned i could be catching my cervix. 10dp today and apart from the few brown crumb like stuff when i wipe nothing. dont test till friday but have resigned myself to the fact it hasnt worked yet still am hoping for a miracle. i dont feel pregnant althugh not sure how i should be feeling now anyway. sore boobs have disappeared yet get the period pain type cramps and lower back pain as i normally do before af arrives


----------

